# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Sunday, what time can i start mowers??

## wozzzzza

queensland, cairns, what time on sunday mornings am i allowed to start mowing the lawns etc..?

----------


## Ashore

Whenever you like , won't worry me  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ibuildbenches

If you dont wanna **** off all the young guys with hangovers, I'd say about 10am.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

I agree with Ashore, but   :Google2:   is your friend .  .  .   :2thumbsup:    

> queensland, cairns, what time on sunday mornings am i allowed to start mowing the lawns etc..?

  Environmental Nuisance noise standards - Cairns Regional Council 
Regulated devices (including power tools and lawn mowers)
Monday to Saturday
7am - 7pm regulated devices may be used
7pm - 7am no audible noise permitted
Sundays and Public Holidays
8am - 7pm regulated devices may be used
7pm - 8am no audible noise permitted

----------


## wozzzzza

ah ya found it bloss, i tried but couldnt come up with anything useful, probably wrong terms again in google and lack of patience.
thanks.

----------


## stevoh741

if you have bastard neighbours that keep you awake "on the piss" and cranking music till 3am then 6 am is a good time on sun morn to mow. Also when you get to the shortest distance from their bedroom windows, leave the mower running, go have a shower, get some breakky, floss your teeth etc then come back at 7am to put more fuel in so you can leave it running while you go to church. I may or may not have bastard neighbours that keep me up..........

----------


## fatenhappy

> queensland, cairns, what time on sunday mornings am i allowed to start mowing the lawns etc..?

  At 1 minute past 8 and make sure the mufflers off for all the good old boys that got home at 5 AM .....  :Biggrin:

----------


## nww1969

> if you have bastard neighbours that keep you awake "on the piss" and cranking music till 3am then 6 am is a good time on sun morn to mow. Also when you get to the shortest distance from their bedroom windows, leave the mower running, go have a shower, get some breakky, floss your teeth etc then come back at 7am to put more fuel in so you can leave it running while you go to church. I may or may not have bastard neighbours that keep me up..........

  
Yep, done this with my 50 year old rotary hoe , has a rusted off muffla. 
I have my neighbours well trained now for nothing before 9am.

----------


## stevoh741

> I have my neighbours well trained now for nothing before 9am.

  well done. Mine have gone from about 1 bender a fortnight to 1 every 4 months. The latest we get it now is about 11pm. Persistance and a crap mower is the key.... :Biggrin:

----------

